# Tarpon 14" question



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys:

Well I'm sorta looking at getting a kayak and had my eyes on a 14' Tarpon for sale for $700. It comes with a carbon paddle, fish finder, lights, rod holders, rudder and outriggers for ocean fishing. Is this a good deal for a first timer in a kayak? I've always had canoes but never a kayak. Whatcha think?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Get it and you might not ever get in a canoe again.Those are cool boats


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Agreed. That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

good deal! How old is it?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a 2009 T140. $700 is good price. I don't know about the newer models, but the older version (2009 and earlier) you will have 2" water in the cockpit. I hated it. When I paddle ( troll), the cupper holes squirt water to my eyes. But now I am used to it. I use home made strainers for the scupper holes. Cockpit is like built in live well for 10 spot. I is Ok for summer use but not ok for winter use in the open water because of the water in the cockpit’ The Seat area is not well designed (not so well contoured for butt. I compared other brands) for more than 4-6 hours of sitting. If plastic backrest does not fit you, you will hate the kayak. I tried to buy a regular seat. Then I found the seat area is not big enough (an not contoured ) for a regular seat. I know many people who hate seat area design of the kayak.

Speed is OK. Stability is OK.
Joe.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

$700 isn't bad for a rigged yak with a CF paddle. I fish the T160 most of the time and just love paddling the Tarpon yaks. The other boats currently in my Stable are Ride 135's that I use for client boats. Not as fast as the Tarpon, but much greater stability which helps a client remain comfortable on the water.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal! I say go for it, its a little bit wet, which is why I have a Big Game for winter fishing, but I love my tarpon


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You should buy it! Great Boat


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Well guys, I was getting ready to pull the trigger on the yak and called the guy to tell him I wanted it and he informed me he had just sold it. Well it might have been a good thing that I didn't because the next day my wife was informed her department at Wells Fargo is getting layed off. Can you believe after 21 years there.....Ugggg.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to read a bout the wife getting layed off. At the time we don't think so but things seem to happen for the good at times. . Hope she won't be jobless for long.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the layoff. I think I heard about it on the tv (mortgage servicing dept I think)
Anyway hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

smlobx said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the layoff. I think I heard about it on the tv (mortgage servicing dept I think)
> Anyway hope it works out for you guys.


Yep, she worked in the bankruptcy/collection department at Wells Fargo.....I just hope I can get her back to work before she gets used to not working....LOL.


----------

